# Lost Avatar & new TTOC logo status?



## T3RBO

Seem to of lost my avatar!?!

EDIT: Fixed that but still missing my stars and 'too much time on my hands'

Is the 'TTOC member' a permanent replacement for it?


----------



## kmpowell

T3RBO said:


> EDIT: Fixed that but still missing my stars and 'too much time on my hands'
> 
> Is the 'TTOC member' a permanent replacement for it?


Ya. I thought it would be good to set up a Forum group for TTOC and give them their own logo and group name. Unfortunately it overwrote some peoples Avatars, but as you pointed out this can easily be rectified by re-uploading your avatar.


----------



## southTT

As post title-whos took it off,and why please? :? 
cheers
jon


----------



## trev

southTT said:


> As post title-whos took it off,and why please? :?
> cheers
> jon


 They put the TTOC banner on, and it erased some members avatar's, it can easily be rectified by re-uploading your avatar.
cheers trev


----------



## UK225

Hi Guys,

Firstly congrats on the forum & TTOC joining as one, I am sure this will only be a good thing for all 

Now on to the logo, nice though it is & I certainly have no objections to it being displayed, I am not actually a member of the TTOC !

Unless i have been made some kind of honorary member I didnt know about 

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## kmpowell

Thanks Morgan - We used a slightly older members list to get the scheme up and running, so it must have been from when you were a member.

Nick is working on an updated list.


----------



## Wallsendmag

UK225 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Firstly congrats on the forum & TTOC joining as one, I am sure this will only be a good thing for all
> 
> Now on to the logo, nice though it is & I certainly have no objections to it being displayed, I am not actually a member of the TTOC !
> 
> Unless i have been made some kind of honorary member I didnt know about
> 
> Cheers
> Morgan


You could always rejoin ,great mag :wink:


----------



## KentishTT

Hi Kev;

Congrats on the collaboration.

My profile does not appear to show my TTOC membership and I can't see the option in my profile.

Can that be fixed at all?

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## kmpowell

KentishTT said:


> Hi Kev;
> 
> Congrats on the collaboration.
> 
> My profile does not appear to show my TTOC membership and I can't see the option in my profile.
> 
> Can that be fixed at all?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kev


Sorted for you - you are now added to the group


----------



## trev

hi Kev could you have a look at mine as well dont seem to have TTOC membership banner under the pic

cheers


----------



## kmpowell

trev said:


> hi Kev could you have a look at mine as well dont seem to have TTOC membership banner under the pic
> 
> cheers


Trev, banners are associated with the 'Rank'. You are set as 'Moderator' rank, and unfortunately you can't be in two ranks at a time.


----------



## trev

kmpowell said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Kev could you have a look at mine as well dont seem to have TTOC membership banner under the pic
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, banners are associated with the 'Rank'. You are set as 'Moderator' rank, and unfortunately you can't be in two ranks at a time.
Click to expand...

 ok cheers Kev


----------



## kmpowell

Ok guys - to clear up any confusion.

As you will have spotted, one of the things we have implemented first is a new group on the forum that enables people to show they are TTOC members. This puts their TTOC status and a TTOC logo under their avatar and also highlights their username in a different colour.

Unfortunately the TTOC haven't got a list of TTF usernames for their members, so we have used a combination of guesswork and an old TTOC list. So:

1. If you are a member and you do not have this please leave a post on here and we will add it ASAP.
2. If you are no longer a member but have the logo, please leave a post here and we will remove it ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## Redscouse

Kev,

Could you please add me to the TTOC members list please, and add the status to my login if you would

Thanking you very much 

Paul


----------



## CamV6

UK225 said:


> Unless i have been made some kind of honorary member I didnt know about


Morgan, to us, you will always be considered a special sort of MEMBER! :lol:

Sorry mate, I couldnt resist........I'll get my coat


----------



## kmpowell

Redscouse said:


> Kev,
> 
> Could you please add me to the TTOC members list please, and add the status to my login if you would
> 
> Thanking you very much
> 
> Paul


Sorted


----------



## Redscouse

kmpowell said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kev,
> 
> Could you please add me to the TTOC members list please, and add the status to my login if you would
> 
> Thanking you very much
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted
Click to expand...

Cheers Kev mate 8) :wink:


----------



## southTT

I'm suffering from a case of fat handedness,can someone remind me how to get my avatar back
thanks
jon


----------



## kmpowell

southTT said:


> I'm suffering from a case of fat handedness,can someone remind me how to get my avatar back
> thanks
> jon


user control panel > profile (tab) > edit avatar


----------



## southTT

Thanks,all those late 80's recreationals have started to slow me down :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## NaughTTy

Kev - don't suppose you have my old avatar cached anywhere do you? Can't find a version small enough to fit now and I've got no s/w to resize a gif :-(


----------



## kmpowell

NaughTTy said:


> Kev - don't suppose you have my old avatar cached anywhere do you? Can't find a version small enough to fit now and I've got no s/w to resize a gif :-(


I'm afraid I don't. Tell you what, PM/email me the pic and I'll resize it for you.

Apologies


----------



## NaughTTy

Not a major problem mate! (but I had grown to love that chimp :roll: )

I'll pm you a link to one I've found.

Cheers Kev


----------



## John-H

I fixed the avitar but thare are no stars or too much time on hands. Are those bits fixable?


----------



## kmpowell

John-H said:


> I fixed the avitar but thare are no stars or too much time on hands. Are those bits fixable?


There will be no stars or 'too much time on hands' because they are attributed to a specific 'rank'. Ranks are associated to a group. So in the back end I set up a TTOC group, then every member of that group has the TTOC rank. The TTOC rank has the logo and and description under your username.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Nem

John-H said:


> I fixed the avitar but thare are no stars or too much time on hands. Are those bits fixable?


Nope.

The "Too much time on my hands" was a site rank, the "TT Owners Club Member" is now set as a special rank and you can only have one rank set per user. So while you are a TTOC member you will not have any stars or other rank.

Nick


----------



## John-H

Thanks guys - I see. I thought they all might be separate fields. Then again could another field be added to do the TTOC banner and leave the ranking as previous? Or... a bunch of TTOC banners that contain the stars etc. underneath, that are chosen for the ranking banner based on the previous post ranking number record? Or is that easy for me to say? :lol:


----------



## slg

I'm not a member of the ttoc anymore - defected to the other side.


----------



## kmpowell

John-H said:


> Thanks guys - I see. I thought they all might be separate fields. Then again could another field be added to do the TTOC banner and leave the ranking as previous? Or... a bunch of TTOC banners that contain the stars etc. underneath, that are chosen for the ranking banner based on the previous post ranking number record? Or is that easy for me to say? :lol:


Unfortunately it isn't possible, because you have to set a 'default' group to somebody's profile for them to have the special TTOC rank. We would therefore have to look at everybody's post count on a real time basis and move people between default groups accordingly, something that isn't feasible 



slg said:


> I'm not a member of the ttoc anymore - defected to the other side.


Sorted, thanks.


----------



## moley

Kev, could you please remove my TTOC logo - I'm no longer a member.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## kmpowell

moley said:


> Kev, could you please remove my TTOC logo - I'm no longer a member.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Moley


Sorted


----------



## UK225

CamV6 said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless i have been made some kind of honorary member I didnt know about
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan, to us, you will always be considered a special sort of MEMBER! :lol:
> 
> Sorry mate, I couldnt resist........I'll get my coat
Click to expand...

  Cheeky bugger :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar

Kev,
Im no longer a TTOC member would you mind removing the banner, dont want to have something I havent paid up for.

Cheers


----------



## kmpowell

Dr_Parmar said:


> Kev,
> Im no longer a TTOC member would you mind removing the banner, dont want to have something I havent paid up for.
> 
> Cheers


Sorted


----------



## Dr_Parmar

kmpowell said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kev,
> Im no longer a TTOC member would you mind removing the banner, dont want to have something I havent paid up for.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## boyztoyz

Hi, Could you please add me to the TTOC members list please, and add the status to my login / banner if you would..  Membership number 01632

Thanks


----------



## kmpowell

boyztoyz said:


> Hi, Could you please add me to the TTOC members list please, and add the status to my login / banner if you would..  Membership number 01632
> 
> Thanks


Sorted


----------



## T7 BNW

Could you add the logo to me please! :roll:


----------



## boyztoyz

Thankyou........


----------



## kmpowell

T7 BNW said:


> Could you add the logo to me please! :roll:


TTOC No'?


----------



## T7 BNW

kmpowell said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you add the logo to me please! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> TTOC No'?
Click to expand...

666 :roll: You know i deserve to be all in Blue !!


----------



## tt-steve

Hi
Please could you add me to the TT owners club list and add the ttoc sig.
Membership Number: 01628

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nem

T7 BNW said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you add the logo to me please! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> TTOC No'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 666 :roll: You know i deserve to be all in Blue !!
Click to expand...

Without paying for a membership you don't deserve it i'm afraid 

Can't find you on our membership database mate...



tt-steve said:


> Hi
> Please could you add me to the TT owners club list and add the ttoc sig.
> Membership Number: 01628
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Added you to the group, you need to see this thread for your sig strip;

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=72804

Nick


----------



## tt-steve

All Done Thanks alot.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Davy K

Had an e-mail saying there was probs sorting my membership out and to drop you a line. ???

Davy K


----------



## Nem

Davy K said:


> Had an e-mail saying there was probs sorting my membership out and to drop you a line. ???
> 
> Davy K


Hi Davy, I can see you have a shop account, but can't find any history of an order being placed. Who's sent you the email about your order?

Nick


----------



## Davy K

Have not placed an order. Had an e-mail (can't remember from who) saying that the system was not operating correctly. What do i need to do to join the TTOC? :? 
Ta


----------



## Nem

Davy K said:


> Have not placed an order. Had an e-mail (can't remember from who) saying that the system was not operating correctly. What do i need to do to join the TTOC? :?
> Ta


You need to visit the club shop and place an order for your membership here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/

Just click the "New Membership" link to find all the information you need. 

Nick


----------



## Big Ian

I'm a TTOC member. Kmpowell, could you update my profile please?


----------



## TT5 4 JON

could you please add me to the TTOC list please. ta very much. member number 01731


----------



## M1ke H

Another TTOC Member here, if I could be added please? Member 3557.


----------



## Ikon66

The TTF and TTOC have split so this facility isn't available now sorry


----------

